

Ask HN: Tips to improve payment page? - yeti

Any tips to optimize payment page for a freemium site?<p>So far I have:
- highlight the recommended product to buy (eg http://basecamphq.com/signup)
- put a security logo to make people comfortable (eg https://www.usertesting.com/ClientSignup.aspx)
- include a phone number in case they have questions (eg http://adwords.google.com)<p>Any others?<p>Thanks
======
fastspring
Take a look at this sample store which exists to demonstrate how you can
optimize order pages in order to lead to the optimal revenue per order and
site conversion: <http://www.fastspring.com/slideshows/orderflow.php>

I hope this helps you.

